# viereckige Folie für sechseckigen Hochteich



## Rolibritti (15. Apr. 2013)

Hallo aus Hückeswagen (Oberbergischer Kreis in NRW)!

Ich habe mir im Baumarkt einen sechseckigen Hochteich gekauft und weiß leider nicht (nichttechnischer Beamter), wie ich die quadratische Folie da rein bekomme!
Kann mir hier jemand einen Tip geben?
Vielen Dank schonmal!


----------



## Joerg (15. Apr. 2013)

*AW: viereckige Folie für sechseckigen Hochteich*

Hallo Rolibritti,
:Willkommen2

das mit dem Hochteich und der extra Folie verstehe ich noch nicht so ganz.
Um Folie in eine andere Form zu bringen gibt es entweder Falten oder man lässt das von einam Fachmann entsprechend passend einschweißen.


----------



## Rolibritti (15. Apr. 2013)

*AW: viereckige Folie für sechseckigen Hochteich*

Hallo Jörg,
ich mache morgen mal ein Foto von dem Ensemble und versuche es hier hochzuladen. Es fällt mir etwas schwr, das in verständliche Worte zu fassen!
LG,
Roland


----------



## Joerg (15. Apr. 2013)

*AW: viereckige Folie für sechseckigen Hochteich*

Hallo Roland,
Bilder sagen oft viel mehr, als man mit Worten beschreiben kann.


----------



## Rolibritti (16. Apr. 2013)

*AW: viereckige Folie für sechseckigen Hochteich*

Hallo, da bin ich wieder (und diesmal mit Foto)!

Der "Teichrahmen" ist, wie gesagt, sechseckig. 
Die beigefügte Folie (es handelt sich um einen Bausatz aus dem Baumarkt) ist quadratisch und sehr steif. In den "Rahmen" bekomme ich sie passend nicht reingelegt; das gibt derbe Falten!
Ist das unschädlich oder kann/muss ich die Folie vorher einschneiden, damit sie besser in den Rahmen passt?
Wenn die Folie im "Rahmen" ist, werden zur Fixierung díese kleinen Bretter von oben durch die Folie auf den Rahmen aufgeschraubt und dann sollte der Teich fertig sein.
Ein Boden ist übrigens nicht dabei. Kann ich das fertige Teil dann eigentlich so im Garten aufstellen oder können sich Wurzeln durch die Folie bohren; also evtl. besser Boden (was auch immer) drunter?

Vielen Dank schon mal für Eure Unterstützung!
Roland


----------



## Christine (16. Apr. 2013)

*AW: viereckige Folie für sechseckigen Hochteich*

Hallo Roland,

mit den Falten musst Du wohl leben. Einschneiden würde ich mir verkneifen, dass kann nämlich in die Hose gehen. Lege die Folie vor dem Einbau in die Sonne. Wenn sie warm wird, lässt sie sich besser handhaben. Und dann versuchst Du, dass es so wenig Falten wie möglich gibt. Wenn Du dann Wasser einfüllst, werden die i.d.R. platt gedrückt.


----------



## Dee (17. Apr. 2013)

*AW: viereckige Folie für sechseckigen Hochteich*

Hallo Roland,

ich weiß nicht, ob das nötig ist zu erwähnen, aber denk bitte daran, dass Du die Folie mit dem Rahmen erst fixierst, wenn der Hochteich ganz voll Wasser gefüllt ist, sonst reisst eventuell die Fixierung ab...

Ob ein Boden nötig ist? Das hängt wahrscheinlich von Deinem Untergrund/Standort ab. Ich hätte ein bisschen Angst vor Wühlmäusen etc. Bin gespannt, wie andere das sehen.
Ansonsten finde ich so einen Holzteich sehr hübsch und bin gespannt, wie Du ihn bepflanzt.
Viele Grüße 
Dörte


----------



## jolantha (18. Apr. 2013)

*AW: viereckige Folie für sechseckigen Hochteich*

Hallo Roland,
Du solltest auf jeden Fall einen vernünftigen Untergrund vorbereiten ! 
Soll der Teich im Garten stehen, oder steht er trocken auf der Terrasse ? 
Wenn er im Garten steht, mußt Du auch einen Außenschutz anbringen, sonst zieht das Holz Feuchtigkeit aus der Erde und fault. 
Also auch Folie untendrunter, am Außenrand ein paar Zentimeter hochziehen, und eventuell mit Kies drumherum kaschieren.
Als Untergrund auf jeden Fall eine Wurzelsperre , Teppichrasen ist die günstigste Lösung .
Wenn Du die Innenfolie nicht schneiden und kleben willst, kannst Du auch gut mit einem Heißluftföhn
arbeiten, dann wird die Folie geschmeidiger und läßt sich besser in Falten legen.


----------



## Claro01 (18. Apr. 2013)

*AW: viereckige Folie für sechseckigen Hochteich*

Zu Jolanthas Befürchtung von wegen Feuchtigkeit von unten: Wenn der "Pool" auf ebener Fläche steht bzw. (z.B. auch WB-Platten) gestellt wird, so habe ich die beste Erfahrung damit gemacht, indem ich in die einzelnen bodenaufliegenden Holzteile Niro-Sechskantschrauben (ca. 6-8 x irgendeine geeignete Länge) eingebohrt/geschraubt habe. Dadurch ergibt sich ein Abstand in Schraubenkopfhöhe vom Untergrund und es kommt zu keinem Hochsaugen der Bodenfeuchte. Zu achten wäre auf das letztendlich eingebrachte Gesamtgewicht (Wasser, Bodengrund usw.) und entsprechend ausreichend placierter Schrauben - eben in relativ kurzen Abständen, aus dem Bauch raus würde meinen, dass 30cm ausreichen sollten.

Alle meine Holztröge der letzten x-Jahre habe ich dermaßen ausgestattet und hatte nie mit Durchfeuchtung von unten (Bodenfeuchte) Probleme. Die Nässe von oben (Niederschlag) kann tadellos abgeleitet werden.

Viel Spass mit deinem Sechseck und gutes Gedeihen darin und rundum!


----------



## Rolibritti (20. Apr. 2013)

*AW: viereckige Folie für sechseckigen Hochteich*

Erstmal vielen Dank für Eure Tips!
Aber teilweise sind hier neue Fragen aufgekommen:
Ich muss also erst komplett den Untergrund und Wasser einfüllen, bevor ich die Folie endgültig befestige? Ich hätte es andersherum gemacht!
Der Teich soll in den Garten. Reicht es nicht aus, wenn ich komplett Rasenteppich drunterlege?
Und was wäre der ideale Bodengrund im Teich? Ich habe mir im Baumarkt einen Sack groben Kies (15 - 30 mm Durchmesser) geholt. Reicht das aus oder muss da auch noch Teicherde rein? Die Wasserpflanzen sind ja meistens in Töpfen, wo Erde drin ist.

Viele Grüße und ein schönes Wochenende,
Roland


----------



## Claro01 (23. Apr. 2013)

*AW: viereckige Folie für sechseckigen Hochteich*

Tja - ein Rasenteppich (ich nehme an du meinst einen künstlichen) ist zwar eine recht gute Feuchtigkeitssperre gegen unten - aber wenn diese Feuchtigkeit von oben kommt, kann sie nicht durch - eine Einbahnstraße also!

Besser denke ich wäre es, wenn du eine Art "Rollierung" unter deinem Sechseck einbringen würdest. Also eine z.B. Schotterbettung, damit das Wasser - egal von wo kommend - nicht langzeitig unter deinem "Pool" stehen bleiben kann. Eine Drainage eben! Erde verschlämmt mit der Zeit, kleinkörniges Granulat ebenfalls. Mittelgroßer Schotter benötigt dazu schon bei Weitem länger.

Besser wäre es *imo*, wenn du unterhalb WB-Platten auf einem Kiesbett gibst (mit kleinen Fugen, die aber unverfüllt bleiben), darauf z.B. Dämmfilz legst (zwecks weicher Polsterung der darauf zu liegen kommenden Folie) und weiter so vorgehst wie ich das schon beschrieben habe (Niroschrauben)..

Was die Fixierung anbelangt so ist es so, dass sich natürlich die Folie (egal, wieviel Falten du unausweichlich eingebaut hast) durch den sich aufbauenden Wasserdruck gegen den Untergrund preßt und sich daher sozusagen insgesamt von oben nach unten "zieht" - claro? Wenn du also die Folie zuerst fixierst, dann wird sie durch die unausweichliche Anpassung an den Fixierungsstellen ausreissen und Löcher werden zurückbleiben! Nicht wirklich anzustreben! Du könntest die Folie - damit sie am oberen Rand nicht gleich "zusammenfällt" - mit großen Wäscheklammern o.ä. fixieren. Dann könnte sie nach unten infolge der Wasserfüllung nachgeben und abschließend fixierst du sie endgültig, am besten mit einer Klemmleiste (die Schrauben nicht durch die Folie durchschrauben, sondern oberhalb des Folienrandes platzieren) - eben als Ersatz für die vorher wirksamen Wäscheklammern.

Ich hoffe, dass ich das Problem anschaulich darstellen konnte, wenn nicht, dann täte mir das leid! Viel Vergnügen mit deinem Sechseck und dessen Innenleben!!!


----------



## Gladiator (23. Apr. 2013)

*AW: viereckige Folie für sechseckigen Hochteich*

Also ich hab bei meinem Teich einfach mal die Folie in etwa hingelegt, dann wasser rein und dann angefangen zu richten das es passt..  das ging recht "einfach" da das wasser noch das meiste schön richtet 

also lieber erst das wasser rein und dann anmachen, es kommt so super.  die falten kann man meist verdecken, zumindest hats bei mir geklappt, auch bei fast senkrechten wänden.


----------

